# Root Cellar in basement - Building steps



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello friends,

For food preservation or canned food storage.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice.
I would love to have a root cellar but the water table is about 3 feet below the surface.
A few years ago you would hit water when you dug a post hole.
I do have a well housed that stays nice and cool year round.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

That appeared to be one big commercial to me.


----------

